
The new 27-inch iMac has 1080p camera and studio-quality three-mic array - sahin-boydas
https://www.apple.com/shop/buy-mac/imac/27-inch
======
Pompidou
So its uselesss for 99% of computer users. And its a good point because apple
products are so expansive.

